# Mange mites



## Apple's mom (Jan 14, 2014)

Sorry in advance for the long post.

Took Rambo over the weekend to an Animal Medical Centre as his cough returned and I was worried he contacted a bacteria from my son who just finished a course of antibiotic (never knew small breed pups do get sore throat and tonsillitis from human). One look at his skin and the doc said he is having mange as everyone always assumes it is the food but 99% of skin infection is due to mange mites. Btw, I took him to another Vet this trip as I was not completely satisfied having learnt more about Rambo's cough through the internet. I do not know if the doc assumed we knew as she kept saying it could be distemper and not a word about sore throat. He is taking oral medication for his cough and mange treatment. I am putting him on Canine Caviar which is working great for him. It also has a good rating and his poop does not smell. His body no longer smells even though I haven't given him a bath. It is a Holistic diet with no grain, no corn etc.... So I guess he was never allergic to chicken. It may have been rice as the other two diets I bought him contained rice. 

We told the Vet, the breeder put oil on him when we went to see him and the breeder told us he always applies grooming oil for his pups. Our vet commented on how smart he was as he was suppressing the mites by applying oil as any kind on oil suffocates mites. Well we were cheated by the Breeder and I am angry but do not at all regret having bought Rambo as he is the most loving and adorable puppy and I am in love with this tiny thing. I only feel sad for my little darling's discomfort and hubby keeps assuring me that he will get better.


----------



## Apple's mom (Jan 14, 2014)

Had his final sarcoptic mite treatment. The doc prescribed Malasep medicated shampoo. His skin has improved tremendously. I cannot wait to get him his new bed and playpen. Just wanted him cleared first before getting him all his new stuff.


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

Hopefully all this is behind you and him! I agree about the oil. So disceptive of the breeder!


----------



## Apple's mom (Jan 14, 2014)

Yes it is. My Apple will be having his 3rd vac this coming week. He shivers badly when he sees humans and other dogs. Whimpers when hubby get out of the car for a short while. Whines and screams when we leave the house. He was pretty quiet when we first got him. Does this mean we are pampering him too much??? Oh yes, please advise me on how to get my tiny thing to walk with a leash on as he sit and will not move when we get the leash on him. Hubby is uncomfortable training him as he is used to big breeds and our little one is too tiny. He weighs about 1.1kg.


----------



## Bogie (Mar 13, 2014)

my long coat chi was diagnosed with puppy mange he is 4 months old, this has been heart breaking for me his coat looks awful but finally showing new growth . Does anyone know if his fur will actually grow back in and how long it takes?


----------



## Chihuahuaobsession (Apr 27, 2013)

Every dog is different so there is not really a set time, some may take a couple weeks others a couple months. I have a girl with demodex mange and alopecia because she is blue. With treatment her hair begins to grow in but it remains thin. About the oil, although the breeder may have been hiding it people do use oils on the skin for lots of reasons. For example my grandmother rubs coconut oil, avocado oil, and vitamin E oils (and many more) on her dogs coats often. Its works to strengthen the hair, skin etc. Not to say he or she did not know, but it may be a possibility.


----------



## Apple's mom (Jan 14, 2014)

Here in Malaysia, we have a medicated shampoo called malasep. I used it for Apple and his fur is looking much better. Not a single empty spot. You cannot use it more than 5 washes as medicated shampoo's cannot be used as a regular shampoo. I give him a bath weekly as I live in a tropical country and along with the mange medication, my vet subscribed some antibiotic to kill any bacteria on the skin and reduce the itch.

Apple is off all meds and I will be using Malasep once a month henceforth as per doctors orders and will be investing in an oatmeal shampoo. I am contemplating to put him fully on fish diet. Now I add 5 drops of Salmon oil (Fish for Dogs) branch in his breakfast daily. I haven't used any oil yet but will be using either his grooming oil or virgin coconut oil after his baths. As for the fur, it may take a while. Maybe trimming it to look even would not be sooo bad.


----------



## Snuffy (Sep 27, 2015)

demodex mange : Any updates on how your babies are doing my little Pablo was just diagnosed with demodex mange and the Vet said would be a long process but he believed we would have very good results!


----------

